# hard shell chocolate ice cream sauce without coconut oil



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Does anyone have a recipe for that kind of ice cream dip or sauce that hardens in contact with the cold ice cream?  It has to be warmed but then  poured over ice cream it becomes a shell.   I may have posted this request once, but i can't find it, and i tried a google search too but all the ones i find contain coconut oil.  I really don't like the taste of coconut oil and can taste it when it's put in commercial cakes and stuff, and wanted to know if there is an alternative. 

I had thought that it required cocoa butter, but apparently not.  I actually found some of that. 

thanks


----------

